# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Avatar

## Jphunter

How do I make it so my avatar / profile pick is up and down instead of sideways ?

----------


## *Admin*

Let me check on this for you! did you upload from you phone?

----------


## *Admin*

This ok for you?


BTW welcome back and hope you stick around...

----------


## Jphunter

Your the man ! Thanks bud !

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

FYI: unable to edit avatar from iPhone.

----------


## *Admin*

I am checking into this thanks

----------

